# Adhering Contact Paper to Polyethylene Foam



## drzeus (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm trying to create mock boards by adhering wood grain Contact paper to Polyethylene Foam.
Not having much luck.
Has anyone found a adequate adhesive to achieve this?

Thank you!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Try 77 spray adhesive. Extremely strong, and extremely sticky.


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I too would use 77 spray but, don't put it on the foam. Instead spray it on the paper and give it a moment to become tacky. I have found that spraying directly on the foam will eat the foam up. You might also try brushing on a liberal coat of latex paint first. That should help to protect the foam.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I agree with RL, first paint the foam board with latex paint. Do not use oil based enamel as it will eat the foam. Then spray the paper, let stand til tacky (maybe a minute or so) then apply. 
77 is good stuff.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I have pretty good luck attaching lightweight things to foam with a coat of monster mud.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are going to go through the labor and mess of painting the foam, then you may as well just paint them to look like boards to begin with. A light tan will do fine. You can mix a small batch with some darker brown or black mixed in to add some "figure" to the "wood" but the reality is that in the dark, people wouldn't see the figure or the grain of wood anyway. They would take it to be wood by context/where and how they are seeing it. If it's going to be in a well lit scene, and close scrutiny then either take care painting it, or go with the contact paper.


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah i used spray adhesive.. but it might not stick well anyway


----------

